# some train pics of my trains



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Here are a few train pics, I took these with my (new) iPad3 or what ever they call the thing...just messin around with it and did some funny things and took pics of my trains that I have with me at the moment (most are at a friends place due to lack of space)...enjoy!! even got a caboose fixed up today too for the hustler to tote around...



























ever wonder what a thermal image looked like?

































and just a humor shot...


----------



## johnd603 (Mar 4, 2012)

I like [email protected]!!!!

The thermal images threw me a bit, as I thought your iPad was throwing a "hissy fit"??  But rather, looks like a warm day..?

BTW - love those high-nose engines! 

Thanks for the share!!

John


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for posting the pictures........looks good.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

which high nose you talkin about? the original or the clone?


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Funny that the engine doesn't show more heat that the carpet. I would think the motor in the engine would get warmer than the carpet . Interesting pictures. pete


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

awesome!


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Those pictures are really great! I'm shocked at the thermal imaging... Twilight Zone...


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

trainguru said:


> Those pictures are really great! I'm shocked at the thermal imaging... Twilight Zone...


I was about to say the same thing!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

well I was bored and messen with the iPad lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

Man! I think the Martians landed on your rig!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

oh, which ones? and im suprised you guys havent made comment about my mirror shot LOL!!!

Oh T you still owe me some dino help


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

New Berlin RR said:


> oh, which ones? and im suprised you guys havent made comment about my mirror shot LOL!!!
> 
> Oh T you still owe me some dino help


The green ones...or is that eco-friendly trains?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

The dinos are coming up this week. I made a ree-diculous amount on eBay over the weekend.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

well perhaps you should custom build me a few and send them my way with out ebay, i seem to keep loosing the auctions...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

I will post some here. I hope to finish a dozen or so...and take care of Sheryl. My editor/business partner is in from New York to help take care of Sheryl (and me). To compound things, Sheryl's mom passed yesterday. It was not sudden, and she was surrounded by children and grandkids (very lucky, to my way of thinking). 

Experimental trains have been at the bottom of the list. The beer car collection is going gang-busters!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

TD,

My condolences ... I know you and Sheryl have been facing your own challenges, so I'm sorry to hear the news about her mother. Hope you all are blessed with happy, lasting memories.

TJ


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

well now i know that bit of info Td yea i agree, I wish you all the best of luck, just take your time and get through it all, as for the dino trains when you get more made, let me know and if i got the money ill pick a few off ya  family should always come first


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks guys.

I once put out a fire onboard a nuclear submarine, the second hardest thing I ever had to do...


----------



## warbyrd12 (Apr 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> The dinos are coming up this week. I made a ree-diculous amount on eBay over the weekend.


I went nuts on ebay over the last few weeks, you probably have my money:thumbsup:


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

warbyrd12 said:


> I went nuts on ebay over the last few weeks, you probably have my money:thumbsup:


planning to buy some train stuff myself pretty soon!


----------



## warbyrd12 (Apr 16, 2012)

Love the pics. My wife was thinking of getting an ipad3, but I was trying to talk her out of it....until I just now saw the thermals...vc


----------



## warbyrd12 (Apr 16, 2012)

jjb727 said:


> planning to buy some train stuff myself pretty soon!


I have found some killer deals lately. Patience is everything!


----------

